# Rides around Pacific City, OR?



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi:

I'll be there for 5 days, and wondering if it's worth taking my bike on the trip. Are there good rides on safe roads?

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## matfam (Jul 13, 2012)

That area is ok for riding. The highway is frequently ridden by cyclists.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

I've ridden between Pacific City and Neskowin a number of times. It's not a long ride, but it's worth bringing your bike. The highway has always felt safe to me. There is something of a loop you can do from Pacific City to the 101 and then north on 101 and back to PC. It's not all that long, so you'll want to head toward Neskowin or Lincoln City. 

Just south of Neskowin you can get on the old highway and it will take you for a good loop that will bring you back to the highway and you can head north to PC. I always bring my bike when we go, if only to get away from the in-laws for a little peace of mind.


----------



## jm59 (Apr 23, 2013)

You can always head north on the Oregon coast bike route. The three capes loop to Tillamook is really nice. The road just south of neskowin is called slab creek road and it is a wonderful ride. It dumps you out in otis a small town with a great place to eat. The Otis cafe!


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the input folks. I'm here, and glad I brought my bike. Though it's chilly and moist I've taken a couple of nice rides north on Sandlake road to Cape Lookout (part of the 3 capes loop, I think). 

I'll try that ride south to Neskowin and Otis next, then try the rest of that 3 capes loop north.

Charlie


----------

